# How are the hypno people doing? That time again.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mike and I have been both really busy and we applogize if we are right on top of things at the moment. But, I am wondering how everyone is doing.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Still showing improvement even though I have finished my sessions. Today, I was actually able to consciously "take down" an impending D attack. I was at a meeting and I really didn't want to have to run off;(sorry about the pun), so I did some of the images on session 2, and was able to ward off the attack for several hours. The resulting attack was less intense in both duration (time) and pain. This is improvement from previously having daily attacks lasting hours at a time with major pain. So I am getting better as time goes on. I think it is important to note for any newbies, that (as everyone is tired of knowing this... bear with me!) I had surgeries along with the IBS, so my subconscious was dealing with extra! I think that the sessions not only have helped me improve my IBS symptoms, but have also helped me get thru pain of surgeries, divorce, and life's "stuff." So if any of you still are having symptoms, don't despair. Everyone's time table is different! I rather be slowly but surely (like I am!







www.ibsaudioprogram.comwww.healthyaudio.com


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Eric-I have started Mikes hypno-therapy program several weeks ago and I am getting slow but sure RELIEF!!!!(I am alternating C/d primarily C with gas and PAIN as primary sx).I love the tapes!Mike is sure doing a great service for us IBS'ers.I would highly recommend them to anyone.I still have a long ways to go,but any day I can listen to a tape and take less bentyl and pain meds,is great!







So-thanks for putting the word out re these tapes.I think they are a great option for many of us.Beth


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Marilyn, it was nice talking to you on the phone the other day.







Beth, glad your enjoying them and they are helping. the process is gradual but you seem to be already benefiting and thats a good thing. Keep us posted and enjoy.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi EricI've now finished the tapes hurrah!







Don't get me wrong I did enjoy them







My IBS comes and goes cylically, at the moment I'm in a good phase (as long as I eat right!).There is a record in the british charts at the moment called 'Castles in the Sky' by Ian Van Dahl - a dancy track but it makes me smile everytime I hear of it because it reminds me of the hypnotherapy tapes. I wonder if Ian Van Dahl has IBS, and if so if Mike is missing out on a commission there!I'm off on holiday to Crete in 13 days for two weeks so fingers crossed I don't undo all that good work!Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Clair, have you followed a little about what I have been saying when your done with the program? Also, things will still improve for you some is overlap after your finnish, it continues to work.Please let me know if anything pops up before you leave, you should be at your best for the trip.







Have you noticed a correlation between calming your gut and brain and your symptoms. Work with that inner calm feeling. Another thing I do sometimes are the tighten the ab muscles and relax them, its like your mind remembers you can relax them and that gets easier to do.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Clair, ever hear of AMRAN? They are also a Celtic group, recorded and mixed in Andy's studio. (Andy does the background music for Mike's recordings!) I downloaded their samples and they are great too!!!Let us know how the holiday to Crete goes... Have FUN







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others.~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Whoo hoo! I finished the tapes Thursday night! I'm so proud that I was able to follow through. I would imagine I'll continue to notice improvements and plan to relisten periodically and work on some of the imagery. Plus it's still a good way to fall asleep on those difficult nights.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Catherine, congradulations!







Read Wanderers thread on Improvements, as thats inmportant, you will still get better and keep listening once in a while and practice the art of it. It will help even more, but again congradulations and stay with us.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the support Eric!


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Hi! Eric:I'm on day 27, just completed the 1st survey. So far, have some improvement in sleeping. I go into a "different space", for want of a better description, when I'm listening to the tapes. Still no improvement in the IBS-C situation -- bloating is horrendous, along with trapped gas, pain, distention. I do have other problems occuring which also add to this mess, however, and complicate the situation.Mike is a delight to listen to and I look forward to our daily sessions. It is a day off today and I miss it!!Take care. I will keep you posted. Having a real hard time right now. Every movement of my arms tightens every muscle in my abdomen, stomach, and diaphragm. This presses on my upper ribs (at the breastbone) all the way around, literally an ever-tightening band and the pain is non-stop and excruciating!! The IBS-C has made this so much worse. I fight for every breath as the day goes on and trying to eat is agony. I'm praying that Mike's tapes might help all these muscles relax plus help the bowel do its thing easier. Big hopes, probably unrealistic, but I have to keep hoping and trying or else I won't make it. I've been through some unreal things these past 4 years.Well, I've ranted enough. This isn't the place and I'm sorry. Please forgive me.I'm looking forward to starting side 4 tomorrow.Thank you, Mike, Eric, everyone!!Renee'


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Renee, Hang in there. Mike keeps using the words "gentle, subtle" etc when he says things about hypno. It takes some time & your are early yet. The sleep improvement was what I had first too. That's great!I'm sure someone will pop in here to give ya some more info. But I just wanted to cheer ya on a bit.







BQ


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2001)

Hi All,Don't know why, but I just can't stay on schedule. Guess I'm loosing the battle with my subconscious mind and the IBS thoughts. Any suggestions anyone ?Thanks in advance.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes any of the motivational techniques can work.These are some things my Taijiquan (T'ai Chi) school suggest for people doing the 100 day program which is setting aside 100 days to achieve a goal.


> quote:SUGGESTIONS TO REINFORCE DAILY PRACTICE*	Keep a list of team and personal goals by your bed (or under your pillow!) *	Every morning, or when you begin practice, ring a bell (it says, "Remember!") *	Wear or carry something to remind you of your goals (jewelry, odd socks...) *	Set your watch's hourly chime ("Remember!") *	Master H.H. Lui's dictum: "NPNB: no practice, no breakfast." *	Get used to practicing while you're doing other things (read or watch TV in stretch position...) Live with it! *	Change your routines to remind yourself to practice. *	Set obstacles ahead of you in time (strings across doorways, a pile of books in the middle of the floor...) as reminders. *	Cross off days on a calendar. *	Keep a practice journal. *	Buy a special candle and light it during practice. *	Develop similar methods of remembering that work for you: set aside time.


I usually did the tapes at bedtime because it was an easy way to keep on track. The tape player was plugged in right by the bed.K.------------------I am a scientific researcher primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have no ties to the pharmaceutical industry. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Peter, stay focused on doing it, its important to stick to the schedule with this and its also going to do a number on your IBS and that is perhaps the most important thing to keeep in mind. Look at it like you were taking a med for your IBS, in orderr for it to work you have to do it and stick with it.If you still need help make sure you let us know if you can't get back on track.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks K. and Eric. I'll try it, but my problem seems to be that I feel pretty good right now. Not perfect but better than I ever was and I have a feeling like: "it won't get any better, so why continuing with the program". I can't make this feeling go away and motivate myself to stay on schedule. I just listen once and a while.I have to add that this problem started during a time when I was moving to a new place. During that time I had no possibility to listen to the tapes (I was more or less camping for three weeks) and after that I just couldn't continue with the program. I wasn't motivated. Perhaps I should start all over again ?Any suggestions on this ?Thanks in advance.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Peter, As a fellow stop and starter of the program, it is fine to start over again. Sometimes life gets in the way of things (I had surgery), and sometimes your mind rebels to wanting to do it. Just start again, and you will be fine. And after the 100 days are over, your body continues to improve until those negative mind-armies are weaker and weaker, and then dissapate altogether. Hang in there. Good luck!







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Peter,I suggest you read the thread on hypno successes. You can write your story on there, but first you have to finish the program. Our local lotto slogan was "You can't win if you don't play." Likewise, you can't get better if you don't do the work and complete the program. Also, look deeply at the reasons you're avoiding it. Fear? Lack of information or understanding of how/why this works? What are the secondary gains you get from IBS? Join us in chat Sun nights, it may help you get motivated too.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Peter, I have heard this before not just from the tapes but meds and other things from people." I'll try it, but my problem seems to be that I feel pretty good right now. Not perfect but better than I ever was and I have a feeling like: "it won't get any better, so why continuing with the program"."This is exactly when you should go full force on it. It can be cyclic. It also shows your making big progress.The statement "it won't get any better is a negative statement that can be change to maybe I can get it to go away, as there is no limit except what we put on ourselves.I suggest your re-evaluate the situation and continue listening again and go for the gusto with it so you are as effective as possible in knocking it out.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi all,I will be doing day 68 today! And as far as IBS is concerned, I'm doing really well. No more D, except a little when I had a stomach bug I think 10 days or so ago, but that was only one time! No more anxiety every morning. IBS is actually not the first thing I think of anymore when I wake up. I still usually have a BM within 30 min to an hour after awakening, but it's normal so that's a good thing.BUT, and here comes the big but, I am having big time major insomnia, and even the tapes can't put me asleep anymore!!! I have been sleeping about 4-5 hours per night for the last 5 nights, and I feel really miserable right now. I can't get to sleep till like 1-2 am , and then I wake up between 6 and 7 am and can't go back to sleep!WHAT CAN I DO????I have to add here that I have been obsessing about something else besides IBS. We're trying to get pregnant and it's not going very well. I was pregnant last winter, but miscarried. So now I'm just constantly worrying about the whole thing. I feel like listening to the tapes all day long! Any suggestions? Maybe one of Mike's other tapes (anxiety or insomnia?)??Thanks in advance,Edith


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

Hi All,Thank you all for your kind comments. Those that have finished well done! I miss you too







Peter, persevere, if you have had progress then no reason to stop. Remember that the IBS was most likely as gradual develpment in developing negative thought and the physical responses. It will take a little time to change them.Thank you all for your contiude support. This last 3-4 weeks has been hectic. Slowly getting a bit more time







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

Hi Edith,Regarding the try to be pregnant bit, email me off line and I will give some, not so obvious feedback.You must have been posting same time as me, otherwise I woudl have included you in my last one







Best RegardsMike


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Thanks Mike. I sent you an email.Edith


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2001)

Thanks all !!After reading all your replies, motivation is coming back again. I'm back on track. Remind me to thank you all again when the tapes are done...







Regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Boesie, good to hear.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

what!!!!! marilyn got to talk to eric on the phone???? *jealous look*







i'm doing really good, i still listen to sides 3 and 4, my favorites, and it seems that the D is getting farther and fewer between. i'm trying really hard to avoid my "trigger foods" too....take care all!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hey Lotro! Yep, ain't I lucky? Had some freebie L.D. on my phone, so Eric and I had a gab!!! He is just as nice on the phone as he is here on the BB!!!! Gettin' a swelled head, are ya, Eric???? Glad you are doing better and better, Lotro, and all!I have noticed that more and more I have been able to push away an impending D attack. I get the first twinges, and just automatically think in the back of my mind, I don't want to deal with this now, I'm busy, and most of the time it goes away completely....the rest of the time, it delays itself and is not as severe as before!!! Whooo hooo, progress!!!







------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

My head exploaded.







If any one ever wants to talk to me on the phone for help email me.







However, you will have to call me as just my IBS phone calls last month were 150.00 bucks. YikesLotro, glad to hear its going well, the more you work on it and trust your self the better it gets.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------

